

Speed up docker pull with local registry image mirroring - jacksoncage
http://jacksoncage.se/posts/2015/02/22/speed-up-docker-pull-with-local-registry-image-mirroring/

======
ericclemmons
The article doesn't really do much more than restate Docker's own guide: >
[https://github.com/docker/docker/blob/master/docs/sources/ar...](https://github.com/docker/docker/blob/master/docs/sources/articles/registry_mirror.md)

(Linked in the article)

At the very least, you could add value: \- How to keep this daemon running
between reboots \- How to use this tip with boot2docker \- Is this the
equivalent to how vagrant caches base images? \- etc.

~~~
jacksoncage
Thanks for the feedback! As stated in the blog post the idea was not new and
more a kick to get more people informed about registry mirroring. Also the
biggest advantage as I see it is as described in post if you have a fleet of
docker hosts.

I'm almost always using salt for orchestration to keeping containers running,
there will be more posts about that later.

